
By following up with employer, this is what devs loose - vividcode
https://medium.com/@tipsnguts/should-i-follow-up-after-interview-243a18e27211
======
externalreality
Programming/Technology or otherwise, if you spend that much time worried about
1 interview, you will end up just like Hyde that is, out of a job. You have to
send out hundreds of resumes (pace yourself maybe 10 to 15 per day is good)
and you have to do many interviews.

In the tech industry you are going to meet many people who believe they are
God's gift to tech. Do the interview, ignore them, move on to the next. The
goal is landing a job not validating yourself against the 27 year old so-
called CTO who wrote the first line of code of a robo-dialer. Don't get caught
up in the "feel bad" game. Keep applying.

